# Mirrorguards



## mashyniblick (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi 

Has anybody had dealings with Mirrorguard UK I ordered a pair of guards from them this week on 18/2.No confirmation e-mail received so called numerous times answerphone left messages and no replies to e-mails but have happily taken my money ?

Thanks Ian


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes no problem, was about 3 day delivery recently.

Outdoor bits have improved their price with next day delivery.
With MHF discount it works out at 50p more but the delivery is worth it


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Has anyone else had problems with the mirrors catching on the body and scratching it, when the door is opened? Had it checked by fiat who say that it is the mirroguards causing it. 

Sorry if I've hijacked the thread. Bought mine through Spinney.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Would depend on the length of your mirror arms? Mine are long and I've not noticed a problem


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

mine are long too --too long obviously :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I don't actually ever open my doors to the full extent but I'll check tomorrow if there is contact


----------



## mashyniblick (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Techno and Blondel if mine arrive I will let you know if I have prob with them 

Ian


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi,

Yes, I've had the same problem with the mirror on the drivers door touching when fully opened. I've fitted a small rubber stop on the wing to prevent marking.

Barrie


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

baldybazza said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I've had the same problem with the mirror on the drivers door touching when fully opened. I've fitted a small rubber stop on the wing to prevent marking.
> 
> Barrie


Exactly what I am planning to do.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Can't say I've noticed but then I don't open the cab doors that often. Mainly go in and out via the habitation door.


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I had this problem which was remedied by removing and refitting the mirrorguard as far as possible onto the actual mirror. 

If the mirrorguard sits slightly proud of the the mirror i.e not fitted onto the mirror as far as it will go it will hit the bodywork.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Darloboy said:


> I had this problem which was remedied by removing and refitting the mirrorguard as far as possible onto the actual mirror.
> 
> If the mirrorguard sits slightly proud of the the mirror i.e not fitted onto the mirror as far as it will go it will hit the bodywork.


Interesting - thank you! How easy is it to remove the mirror guards once they've been fitted?

Mike


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

It takes a bit of strength and easing it off but it can be done and its straightforward to refit.


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Mirror guard*

His name is Paul mobile no: 07971654936 he is probably at the show, we also didn't get much communication but we did order a colour (champagne) . All arrived and really delighted with them think he is just a busy man

Regards

Barts


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

blondel said:


> Has anyone else had problems with the mirrors catching on the body and scratching it, when the door is opened? Had it checked by fiat who say that it is the mirroguards causing it.
> 
> Sorry if I've hijacked the thread. Bought mine through Spinney.


Yep, me too. Try to limit the opening to the previous detent, but thats when I remember. Not too often I am afraid and as a result I have an abrasion where the mirrorguard touches the paintwork.

Not too much I can do about it now, so just try to ignore the mark and limit any further damage.

Gary.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

I had the same problem so I fitted one of these: fantastic


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

chiefwigwam said:


> I had the same problem so I fitted one of these: fantastic


Sorry - one of what? (No link.)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Having checked mine it only makes contact if you let the door bounce on its spring. Once placed in its "held" position there's a good quarter inch .
As has been said the guard must be fully on, you can put both sets of fingers around the mirror arm and push the guard further on with your thumbs.
Thanks for the picture Chief :thumbup:


----------

